
Startup Brex Is Raising Money at a Valuation Above $2B - arunbahl
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-29/startup-brex-is-raising-money-at-a-valuation-above-2-billion
======
duxup
>There are limits as to how much customers must hold in their accounts, which
Brex monitors.

That doesn't strike me as all that difficult or ... something someone else
couldn't just do.

